

Memo to GOP: Think less about corporate America, more about startups - DanielBMarkham
http://www.weeklystandard.com/print/articles/small-beautiful_571631.html

======
tobylane
If I understand the GOP correctly, I don't think they care. A few months ago
there was a saying along the lines of "While you're in the womb, you're the
most important person in the world to the Republicans, once you're out they
don't care". Maybe they care when you have influence, but not before then.

------
mkr-hn
People in general have ceded everything to politicians. If no one is writing
letters/e-mails to their representatives, all those representatives have to go
by is the cable news viewscreen running in their offices.

We saw this in how quickly the GOP moved away from reducing Medicare to a
voucher program when their base started talking to them about it. We need to
find a way to kick off that level of voter involvement with other things.

------
DanielBMarkham
Posted this not as a political article, but as a leading indicator that
perhaps the discussion in the US is moving away from large corporations as
drivers of job growth and more towards startups. At least I hope so. I'm
certainly not looking to provoke comments on which party is more for job
creation, and of course there are those in both parties pushing for startups.
I'm just happy to see more and more folks talking about us.

